# Blog: Pseudocrenilabrus nicholsi



## Ripple (Jan 2, 2002)

Today's out of the ordinary fish is a dwarf cichlid native to the Congo region of West Africa. In the wild, Pseudocrenilabrus nicholsi lives along the banks of small ponds, drainage ditches and creeks.

For more on the blog and to make comments, visit http://www.cichlid-forum.com/


----------

